# GTR R34 Rolling shell price ?



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi chaps ,

Not the first one to have that idea , im sure 

but what do you think is a reasonable price for GTR R34 rolling shell ? How about importing one from Japan ?

What I need is (for near future project) GTR R34 with no engine and gear box etc...

My plan is to transfer my rb from my r32 gtr , cause i have spent fortune on it , fully forged , bored etc... + gear box + PFC and so on to GTR R34 shell.

u think worth doing it?

With GTR R34 prices now days ...))


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Bob hope and no hope.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think a more likely scenario it to buy a 34 and drop the 32 engine into it then sell your 32 with the 34 engine in. The idea of buying a rolling shell does not really compute, whichever way you look at it. It's not going to happen.


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I think a more likely scenario it to buy a 34 and drop the 32 engine into it then sell your 32 with the 34 engine in. The idea of buying a rolling shell does not really compute, whichever way you look at it. It's not going to happen.


That also crossed my mind...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I would also buy a sorted rolling chassis tomorrow if I could find one .problem is that the numbers just don't add up .....

If a decent 34 costs 30k but you can get a stockish 34 engine all day for a lot less than less than £5k why would anyone sell a nice complete sorted 34 rolliing chassis 

And out of interest surely you would keep the 34 getrag (unless of course you have a sequential etc)


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I have only seen one bare shell sell in the last 5 years of looking. I think you have no hope of finding one let alone the cost.

If you want one I would suggest buy a high mileage complete car and swap your 32 bits over.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Doesn't Paul Hackney have a shell?
Leo Andrews in here wanted £20k or so for his fully enclosed shell.

If that's the pricing you have to ask if it feasible?


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

As above, you need to be watching the auctions every week and either look for a very high mileage car or something that is ungraded/damaged/engine issues - they do come up every now and again but you have to be very patient as you could be waiting months on end.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TABZ said:


> Doesn't Paul Hackney have a shell?


He did have but I bet it never sold. Let's face it, any car shell that has been hot dip galvanised will be no more than scrap. The heat in a zinc kettle will distort and buckle every panel and you'd end up with a car that only sat on 3 wheels:chuckle:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/308497-r34-gtr-bare-shell-1999-galvanised.html


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Given the quality on most nissan metals I have to agree to Tazz.

I'm just about to embark on restoring the underside of my 34, at first glance the condition if the cheap lightweight bolts and general surface is poor.


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

David said:


> I have only seen one bare shell sell in the last 5 years of looking. I think you have no hope of finding one let alone the cost.
> 
> If you want one I would suggest buy a high mileage complete car and swap your 32 bits over.


Think ur right , maybe this is my best bid .


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't think Tazz is right, probably straighter than some rusty 23 year old motor!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Paul Hackley said:


> Don't think Tazz is right, probably straighter than some rusty 23 year old motor!!


I'd be happy to be corrected but I can't see how a car body could be hot dip galvanised and come out as straight as it went in. For starters, most body shells are a mixture of bonded and spot welded joints. What happens to the bonds at 450 degree C?

Unless that shell has had some sort of cold zinc treatment, or been phosphated, I'll stand by my comments. I'd like to see it set up on a jig table.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

bako.li said:


> Hi chaps ,
> 
> Not the first one to have that idea , im sure
> 
> ...


How about an R34 GTS4 and do the swap and get the wider arches etc grafted on?


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

Cris said:


> How about an R34 GTS4 and do the swap and get the wider arches etc grafted on?


Thats brilliant idea mate, I can swap all gtr r32 bits in , and then its a cause a bit of body work . 

Poor man's GTR R34 hey ... 

Is the GT 4 got the same AWD system as the GTR ? AND how much you think will set you back ?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

bako.li said:


> Thats brilliant idea mate, I can swap all gtr r32 bits in , and then its a cause a bit of body work .
> 
> Poor man's GTR R34 hey ...
> 
> Is the GT 4 got the same AWD system as the GTR ? AND how much you think will set you back ?


AFAIK they are the same. However I'd be tempted to just transplant the r32 drive train. You could either use the r32 attesa ECU or if that will cause problems with the abs perhaps you could wholesale replace the the attesa ECU with the U.S. Controller (I can't think of the name right now).

Hardest part would be making the r34 clocks etc talk to the older hardware I suspect. An aftermarket ECU might help here I guess.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I have asked around after an R34 shell for some time - I couldn't locate one.

I've decided that in a couple of years' time I will simply buy one of the 80 UK cars whole and remove all the parts that aren't to my liking.


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Another option, depends on wheel base, using grp, mould a bare shell, on your 32 chop off everything above floor level, dump on the grp shell, bolt together, simple. (definitely would need a decent cage)


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

Cris said:


> AFAIK they are the same. However I'd be tempted to just transplant the r32 drive train. You could either use the r32 attesa ECU or if that will cause problems with the abs perhaps you could wholesale replace the the attesa ECU with the U.S. Controller (I can't think of the name right now).
> 
> Hardest part would be making the r34 clocks etc talk to the older hardware I suspect. An aftermarket ECU might help here I guess.


My gtr r32 engine will come along with my mapped PFC . Not worried much about std gauges as I wonna use Torque Pro on my 10 inch Tablet cause correct me if wrong the GT- Four is OBD 2 compatible ?

Only question is whether my GTR R32 PFC will be pug and play on the GT- Four, i really doubt that ...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Why do you want to do this? Just buy a R34 GTR. Makes no sense will cost a lot of money and lot of work.


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Why do you want to do this? Just buy a R34 GTR. Makes no sense will cost a lot of money and lot of work.



Price mate.
cant afford 30k second fun car.

What I'm looking into is GT X FOUR . So will end up with GTR r34 saloon family friendly car .
I don't really want to leave the skyline family and buy sone like rs6 cause of family growing, checking my options here. 

Like I said ,don't wonna leave the Skyline Family.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Seems a waste of a decent r32 but each to their own.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> Why do you want to do this? Just buy a R34 GTR. Makes no sense will cost a lot of money and lot of work.



I'm pretty sure the op asked for an idea on price, not your opinion of what hes doing!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> I'm pretty sure the op asked for an idea on price, not your opinion of what hes doing!



Correct and ffracer just stated the underlying fact.....it will cost too much money.


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

TABZ said:


> Seems a waste of a decent r32 but each to their own.


don't think so mate,

I will still have the gtr r32 sol and heart (drivetrain) put into 4 door r34 AWD family car . Which I believe is brilliant idea - best of both worlds - GTR power and performance in family friendly 4 door R34 Skyline - GT-X Four ...

I have checked in Japan for these R34 GT-X Four MT5 , pretty rare but not so expensive so I think will worth the effort ! 

That's def my next project in near future !

In the end of the day its like you said it - each on their own...

P.S. can anyone recommend whos gonna be up for the Job ? Apart of Abbey!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If it's not a DIY job, it's gonna cost Dolla!! It's brilliant idea though. MMight be better selling your 32 and then buying the bits you need so you don't end up with loads of leftover parts.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

bako.li said:


> My gtr r32 engine will come along with my mapped PFC . Not worried much about std gauges as I wonna use Torque Pro on my 10 inch Tablet cause correct me if wrong the GT- Four is OBD 2 compatible ?
> 
> Only question is whether my GTR R32 PFC will be pug and play on the GT- Four, i really doubt that ...


I don't think that R34s are OBDII but I don't really know.

If the R34 has a manual box then I'd guess that the thing to do would be basically an engine swap. You might need to swap diffs so that the front and rear match (I'm guess that the GT4 diff ratios are different to GTR).

CamperBob (Norwegian I think) is doing something similar with an RB26 into an R34 four door. Might be worth checking his stuff out and perhaps messaging him on prices etc.

Sounds like a fun project. Very much in the Autech Stagea / R33 mould.

Good luck!


----------

